# Zodiac vs yak



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

I've recently switch from yaking baits out to running them out with a zodiac. Boat and motor cost less than the yak (700 off craigslist).

Why don't more people to this? It's like riding a bike when motorcycles are cheaper! Just thought I'd share my positive experience.


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

thats not a bad price . i got a brand new 10ft6 and a new 2hp air cooled honda an i got about 1400 in it then title transfers an boat numbers so total about $1500 so you did good. hope to take mine out soon,


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Im buddy and I did the zodiac for many year we did meacoms pier shark tournaments and several trips to big shell past the ranger station .We used my 8hp johnson on this 10ft zodiac we had a foot pump for it it was fun .You now must have boat registered and taged .That boat would bend in the waves and come out the other side.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Seems like a better and faster way of doing it.


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

Unless you fish mainly on PINS where you can not launch a motorized craft within the park boundaries. Yaks are faster to take off the vehicle and get into the water but the motor sure makes the trips out and back nice!


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

*Air compressor*

So you need an air compressor to blow that thing up? How long does that take? Sounds safer than a Yak.


----------



## Krash (May 21, 2004)

fultonswimmer said:


> Unless you fish mainly on PINS where you can not launch a motorized craft within the park boundaries. Yaks are faster to take off the vehicle and get into the water but the motor sure makes the trips out and back nice!


JetSki's are not allowed on PINS.You may use an inflatable boat with a maximum 15 hp motor.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Rawpower said:


> So you need an air compressor to blow that thing up? How long does that take? Sounds safer than a Yak.


It wasnt too bad with a foot pump .It took about 30 minutes back when I did this type of fishing.


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

I leave mine inflated and leaning against the side of the garage wall. I can throw in the back of the truck and launch from the beach pretty easily. Its MUCH more stable in the surf than my 12' yak, actually able to jump the waves sometimes. 

I've done both, and I'll save the yak for the shallow back bay water.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm wondering how big of waves your boat can go threw going in and out of the surf with out sinking.


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

Bigger than you might think. I've been dumped on a couple night time runs paddling out shark bait in the my yak....the zodiac is much more stable in big surf. I don't think the boat would ever sink with the sealed air tubes.

My biggest fear is being 600yds out and having motor trouble. I usually take a paddle just in case.

Here's a pic from HI a few weeks back.


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

Because the motor in my kayak has never broken down.

If you were taking a lot of baits out or baits way out, I would give a nod to the zodiac. For just getting out further than you can cast, the kayak is a lot easier and you can use it for multiple things like bay fishing and exercise.


----------



## sharkinaggie (Jan 21, 2008)

Rawpower said:


> Sounds safer than a Yak.


It is not safer at all.

Zodiacs are great for calm conditions but put them in surf over about 2-3 feet depending on your juevos and you are going to find out very quickly that your kayak was a much better idea.

The problem is not necessarily going out but coming back in. A zodiac will not ride a wave like a kayak will. If your can't get your motor to get you out harms way in time, you are looking at some real trouble when that Zodiac starts rolling in the wave.

Like I said, on a calm day, the are a really great tool. However, how many days are any of us fishing when it is flat calm?

-SA


----------



## Torpedo (May 21, 2004)

Jetski is the best way to go. 7 big baits out in less than an hour.


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

No exposed prop...love it.


----------

